# things you probably didn't know about me



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

i thought this would be a fun way to learn about each other a little more!

list things about yourself you've never mentioned on here before, that no one would know about you. it can be a big thing, like winning the lotto, to a small thing like you ate a chocolate-frosted donut yesterday. you can list 1 up to whatever number you want. YOU CAN POST IN THIS THREAD AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT. i'm sure all of us will be interested






[*]i'm a yo-yo dieter. i lose and gain weight like the seasons change LOL

[*]i'd choose watermelon and feta cheese together over anything any day.

[*]i'd love to live in a 3rd world country after spending a month in one. i just love the thought of walking the cows LOL

[*]nhl (hockey, for those of you who don't know) players adam graves, niklas sundstrom, tie domi, and wayne gretzky lived in the same building i used to live in back in the day. niklas always watched saved by the bell





[*]i bought new diesels yesterday, my 3rd pair - of the same kind and color. gotta love evelyns LOL


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 14, 2005)

[*]I am obsessed with green clothing right now.

[*]I am also in love with gaucho pants.

[*]I have just finished a major l/s spree and have more than doubled my original l/s collection in just over two months. I think I only had 4-5 pre-spree. I think I have 15= now.





[*]I make sure my weight is in the same range +/- two pounds to make sure I fit my clothes... can't afford to buy new ones right now!


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Ok, let's see......


I won $1000 in the CA lottery scratcher on the first day the lottery was available somewhere around 1986 or so.

I love beer

I hate meat in spaghetti

I wore braces on my teeth for 2 years

I started to go grey in my early twenties





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

i thought this would be a fun way to learn about each other a little more!
list things about yourself you've never mentioned on here before, that no one would know about you. it can be a big thing, like winning the lotto, to a small thing like you ate a chocolate-frosted donut yesterday. you can list 1 up to whatever number you want. YOU CAN POST IN THIS THREAD AS MANY TIMES AS YOU WANT. i'm sure all of us will be interested






i'm a yo-yo dieter. i lose and gain weight like the seasons change LOL

i'd choose watermelon and feta cheese together over anything any day.

i'd love to live in a 3rd world country after spending a month in one. i just love the thought of walking the cows LOL

nhl (hockey, for those of you who don't know) players adam graves, niklas sundstrom, tie domi, and wayne gretzky lived in the same building i used to live in back in the day. niklas always watched saved by the bell





i bought new diesels yesterday, my 3rd pair - of the same kind and color. gotta love evelyns LOL


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* I make sure my weight is in the same range +/- two pounds to make sure I fit my clothes... can't afford to buy new ones right now! that's so funny. because i lose and gain so much, i told myself i won't buy new clothes until i lose weight to whatever i'm supposed to be, healthy.

Originally Posted by *tony(admin)* I won $1000 in the CA lottery scratcher on the first day the lottery was available somewhere around 1986 or so. what'd you do with the money?!


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Well I think I was like 17 or something, so I paid my car insurance on my RX7. It was $957 lol





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

what'd you do with the money?!


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm, sounds fun...

1. I went on a 30 day survival trip in the Sierra Mountains where we hiked 12-15 miles everyday along with climbing peaks and all that good stuff. It was required to graduate the high school I went to . It was either that or 30 days in the Death Valley desert(I chose the one where we didn't have to carry all our water)

2. I used to work in a Sports and Entertainment management firm before I became known as Envy

3. I'm a Wolverine





4. All of my cars have been black

That's all I can think of right now


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

I guess High school in Southern Cal then....right?





Quote:


1. I went on a 30 day survival trip in the Sierra Mountains where we hiked 12-15 miles everyday along with climbing peaks and all that good stuff. It was required to graduate the high school I went to . It was either that or 30 days in the Death Valley desert(I chose the one where we didn't have to carry all our water) 



What car do you have today





Quote:


4. All of my cars have been black 


That's all I can think of right now


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

Actually, I was up north in the Bay Area for HS.

I have a Range Rover now.

Ooh, and in case you were wondering why I'm on here so much...I'm working on my websites now, so I'm on the computer like 24/7(other than when I'm in the gym)


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Ahh I was in Southern CA for HS.

We have an Escalade now...white









Originally Posted by *envymi* 

Actually, I was up north in the Bay Area for HS.
I have a Range Rover now.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* before I became known as Envy what do you mean?





Originally Posted by *tony(admin)* Well I think I was like 17 or something, so I paid my car insurance on my RX7. It was $957 lol haha, that's always good! what'd you do with the extra $43?



&lt;!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: bbcode_quote --&gt;


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 14, 2005)

Hehe, even when you get there, you have to make sure you stay there. But I can't complain cause I basically eat whatever but try not to eat too much junk/fast food and only work out once a week. So I can't really say that I "work" at staying my weight.





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* that's so funny. because i lose and gain so much, i told myself i won't buy new clothes until i lose weight to whatever i'm supposed to be, healthy.


what'd you do with the money?!


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

[*]I had a real gun held to my head in an attempted robbery when I was 16.

[*]2 days before my senior year of college, my boyfriend died.

[*]I was engaged @ 18 &amp; broke it off @ 20.

[*]I've never been to Europe, but have been to Asia.

[*]I began smoking @ 12 &amp; finally quit @ 28.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow.



It's hard to believe you turned out as great as you are with all this stuff that has happened to you! Amazing! No wonder you're such a great person!





Originally Posted by *keaLoha* [*]I had a real gun held to my head in an attempted robbery when I was 16.

[*]2 days before my senior year of college, my boyfriend died.

[*]I was engaged @ 18 &amp; broke it off @ 20.

[*]I've never been to Europe, but have been to Asia.

[*]I began smoking @ 12 &amp; finally quit @ 28.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Jess. I'm in no way normal, but I do my best to cope w/it all.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* Wow.



It's hard to believe you turned out as great as you are with all this stuff that has happened to you! Amazing! No wonder you're such a great person!



my thought exactly. i'm sorry those horrible things happened to you


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 14, 2005)

1. I'm a Pack rat... I don't throw away anything! I have receipts and boxes from stuff I bought months ago...

2. I am a coupon cutter, I'll shop at one store over another if I have a coupon for it.

3. I was stupid enough at 18 to believe my ex when he wanted to use my credit cards &amp; would pay me back, now I'm lots of debt from it, &amp; hes out there somewhere free as a bird. Yet I can't stop buying makeup!





4. I wish I were born a rich kid &amp; I love watching reality shows about rich people. (Gastineau Girls, Lifestyles of, Cribs etc.) yet i doubt I will ever have anything near that.


----------



## glamslam (Mar 14, 2005)

Good idea Jennifer...





- My parents are deaf.

- After I graduated from HS I went to New Jersey to be a nanny for a year...totally cool experience.

- I can't drive a stick shift.

- I love to wear faux hair; I have 3 different hairpieces from Home Shopping Network!

- I am a pretty big Jesus freak!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2005)

1. I am a purse-a-holic.

2, Besides my sister and my mom, all of my family lives in Mexico.

3. I have battled with my weight all of my life.

4. I am a TV junkie - The OC, Survivor, Real World, Gilmore Girls, Everybody Loves Raymond, Fear Factor, Alias, The Apprentice, Law &amp; Order SVU, Sex and the City...and the list goes on and on.

5. I like to listen to all types of music. Enjoy going to concerts. Coolest concert experience - I was in the first row at the first concert in Alcatraz and saw Creed and The Wallflowers perform. For those of you that may not have heard of Alcatraz, it is a very famous jail in San Francisco. It is on an island and it is closed but has a museum. Here is a picture of the venue.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

All I can say is OMG! That makes me wanna cry.



I'm so sorry you went through some of those things.





Originally Posted by *keaLoha* [*]I had a real gun held to my head in an attempted robbery when I was 16.

[*]2 days before my senior year of college, my boyfriend died.

[*]I was engaged @ 18 &amp; broke it off @ 20.

[*]I've never been to Europe, but have been to Asia.

[*]I began smoking @ 12 &amp; finally quit @ 28.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* [*]I had a real gun held to my head in an attempted robbery when I was 16.

[*]2 days before my senior year of college, my boyfriend died.

[*]I was engaged @ 18 &amp; broke it off @ 20.

[*]I've never been to Europe, but have been to Asia.

[*]I began smoking @ 12 &amp; finally quit @ 28.

Wow, you are a strong woman.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

1. I am a huge sci-fi fan (cant believe I'm admitting that)

2. Up until one week ago, I had not been on a date in 4 years (by choice)

3. I'm a green eyeshadow freak... I wish I could wear green e/s every single day!

4. I'm obsessive about my pugs and my car

5. I'm a closet geek. no one knows of my obsession with computers, electronics, fixing things, etc. Most people see me as such a 'girly girl' (and I am) so i dont want them to know that I'm very good with those things that I just mentioned. I fool around w/that stuff for fun.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 5. I'm a closet geek. no one knows of my obsession with computers, electronics, fixing things, etc. Most people see me as such a 'girly girl' (and I am) so i dont want them to know that I'm very good with those things that I just mentioned. I fool around w/that stuff for fun. Me too. I love figuring stuff out!


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Please don't leave!




We like you here





Originally Posted by *envymi* 

Ooh, and in case you were wondering why I'm on here so much...I'm working on my websites now, so I'm on the computer like 24/7(other than when I'm in the gym)


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL! My kind of girl!!





Originally Posted by *Mariposa* Me too. I love figuring stuff out!


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

Thanks Tracey, but I know it's made me a lot stronger.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

Was this concert about 2 years ago? If so, I think I missed it by a week.


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 2. Up until one week ago, I had not been on a date in 4 years (by choice) I'm on a similar path, but it's been about 3 years &amp; happily by choice.



There just aren't very many dateable men here in Honolulu.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

thanks, mac!

everyone's stuff in so interesting. i have a feeling this thread will go on and on and... LOL

[*]i've never drank before, unlike all of the kids my age. i have VERY, VERY few friends because of it, but i don't mind





[*]i don't smoke.

[*]i made over $100 today in 5 hours. i love my job. it's hard, but i love it.

[*]i'm VERY nosy, but i like to know for myself, not to gossip around. i hope that makes sense. my boyfriend ALWAYS gets so mad at me for it.

[*]i have my driver's permit, but i've never been behind the wheel. i'm one of those people that get so scared at the thought of driving. my heart starts racing!

[*]i got thrown into a metal fence a few years ago because a guy asked me out, and i said no. i had bruises all over my back.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow! No selection in your area too, huh? I got to the point where I just decided that I could be happier without anyone for a while.... I was a major loser magnet.

I hope this go around is better. *crossing fingers*

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I'm on a similar path, but it's been about 3 years &amp; happily by choice.



There just aren't very many dateable men here in Honolulu.


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

OOOH, Alcatraz, I spent the night there once(another strange HS experience) I was in solitary



It was really creepy. I wasn't alone though, had a few other students with me.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Oh yeah Sci-fi!!! What do you like as far as sci-fi? Do you like old(as in trekkie) or new as in Matrix fan or Star Wars EpisodeIII)?

Plus a fellow geeky one! word up girl





Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

1. I am a huge sci-fi fan (cant believe I'm admitting that)2. Up until one week ago, I had not been on a date in 4 years (by choice)

3. I'm a green eyeshadow freak... I wish I could wear green e/s every single day!

4. I'm obsessive about my pugs and my car

5. I'm a closet geek. no one knows of my obsession with computers, electronics, fixing things, etc. Most people see me as such a 'girly girl' (and I am) so i dont want them to know that I'm very good with those things that I just mentioned. I fool around w/that stuff for fun.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Smoking at 12?!?!?!?!?!? Dang girl, then smoked that long? whoa

I also had a gun to my head in Mexico





Originally Posted by *keaLoha* 


I had a real gun held to my head in an attempted robbery when I was 16.

2 days before my senior year of college, my boyfriend died.

I was engaged @ 18 &amp; broke it off @ 20.

I've never been to Europe, but have been to Asia.

I began smoking @ 12 &amp; finally quit @ 28.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

I like them ALL!! I love Star Trek - all of them old, new, everything. Cant get enough of Star Gate (both of them) and Matrix, Battlestar Gallactica.... You name it!! the only one I cant seem to get into is Andromeda.





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh yeah Sci-fi!!! What do you like as far as sci-fi? Do you like old(as in trekkie) or new as in Matrix fan or Star Wars EpisodeIII)?
Plus a fellow geeky one! word up girl


----------



## Marisol (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* Was this concert about 2 years ago? If so, I think I missed it by a week.



It was in October of 2002. It was an awesome concert.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* I like them ALL!! I love Star Trek - all of them old, new, everything. Cant get enough of Star Gate (both of them) and Matrix, Battlestar Gallactica.... You name it!! the only one I cant seem to get into is Andromeda.



i think tony's gonna reply back with, "okay, i'm not THAT into sci-fi..." LMAO


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

LOL!!! Now see Jennifer.... You had to go and make me feel bad. (just kidding). But I did say that I dont usually share this info. My real life friends would really think that I've flipped.





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* i think tony's gonna reply back with, "okay, i'm not THAT into sci-fi..." LMAO


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* LOL!!! Now see Jennifer.... You had to go and make me feel bad. (just kidding). But I did say that I dont usually share this info. My real life friends would really think that I've flipped.



that was so funny LOL you're too cute


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

Sci-Fi...yeah!!!You must have seen Dune! I love that series.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

OMG!! I am too emabarassed. Did I miss one? I dont remember that one? How recently was that series on? I'm shocked that I dont know that series.





Originally Posted by *envymi* Sci-Fi...yeah!!!You must have seen Dune! I love that series.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Wow that is sooooo HOT! I love sci-fi! Tend to lean a bit towards the newer stuff tho. Chompin' at the bit for Star Wars EpisodeIII. If you have Episode II on DVD, they have an extra disk in there that shows some super killer scenes when Anniken puts on the dark vader helmet for the first time and the entire cast was like "whoa!!" cuz Darth Vader was born!





Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* 

I like them ALL!! I love Star Trek - all of them old, new, everything. Cant get enough of Star Gate (both of them) and Matrix, Battlestar Gallactica.... You name it!! the only one I cant seem to get into is Andromeda.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Yes Dune was also hot Envy! Loved it





Originally Posted by *envymi* 

Sci-Fi...yeah!!!You must have seen Dune! I love that series.


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Faints! Love Matrix series, was the TOP sci fi of all time. Man I still watch them

Why didja think that jen?










Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

i think tony's gonna reply back with, "okay, i'm not THAT into sci-fi..." LMAO


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

It was actually a series of movies in the early 80's. I think it was a trilogy(if I remember right)


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

Dang! I missed that one for sure!





Originally Posted by *envymi* It was actually a series of movies in the early 80's. I think it was a trilogy(if I remember right)


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

Ya know I even liked that sci-fi movie that John Travolta did a few years back. it got horrible reviews, but I was so into that. Darn, why cant I remember the name of it right now?





Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Faints! Love Matrix series, was the TOP sci fi of all time. Man I still watch them

Why didja think that jen?


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

Hmmm...bad John Travolta movie..."Battlefield Earth"???


----------



## Geek (Mar 14, 2005)

Yep! that's it! Envy!! You beat me to the punch.....










Originally Posted by *envymi* 

Hmmm...bad John Travolta movie..."Battlefield Earth"???


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 14, 2005)

Yeah... That's the one!! Thanks! Good movie (in my opinion ONLY) LOL

Originally Posted by *envymi* Hmmm...bad John Travolta movie..."Battlefield Earth"???


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm actually into horror movies or thrillers more than I am Sci-Fi. Foreign Thrillers to be exact(japanese and french are my favs)

Oh, something else you wouldn't know about me





1. I used to be fluent in French(it's been about 10 yrs since I've spoken it though)

2. I'm obsessed with Charlie Parker

3. I'm into modern art(Bacon, Basquiat)

4. I used to be really curious about voodoo, especially the life of Marie Leveaux(I spent quite a bit of time in Louisiana)

5. I spent my Xmas vacation when I was 18 in a tribal village in Kenya. I was there to help build a hospital with a few staff members from my HS


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* [*]I was engaged at 16 (broke off at 18) to someone 9 years my senior

oh, wow! what did your parents think, being so young?! if you don't mind me asking, of course!

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Why didja think that jen? it was just so funny how tracey got so into it LOL


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 14, 2005)

I began smoking @ 12, but didn't really get into it until I was around 15. I became fully addicted in college around 18 or so &amp; have fought w/the addiction for 10 years.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* They were fine with it, they actually got on really well with him. I was never immature and silly at school I guess, so was very grown up for my age and I guess the age just never seemed an issue cos we never thought about it x oh, i see. i wish my mom was cool like that LOL
by the way, trisha, i didn't know you updated your notepad (which is GORGEOUS, by the way) in 8 months. you're not gonna get that, but look at the date you put that it was updated


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Oh yeah we write our dates differently in the UK, I updated 11th of March!! x LOL oh, my god. i swear i can be SO stupid sometimes LMAO


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Ok all of mine will be boring:
[*]I was engaged at 16 (broke off at 18) to someone 9 years my senior

[*]I've never tried a cigarette in my life

[*]I dont drink alcohol ever

[*]I'm left handed

[*]I was in foster care as a child (only for a year)

[*]I was a geek at school and didnt have many friends (actually nothing has changed)

[*]The night i was born 16 babies were born in the hospital and I was the only girl!

[*]I lost my virginity at 15

[*]I love Sci-Fi too (i think Tony already knows this!)

[*]I have flat feet &amp; arthritis

[*]I want a nose job!

[*]I want to get into Beauty journalism one day

Thats all folks! x

Good topic btw and Gail, you are an inspiration! x

*I have flat feet too! And I don't think you need a nose job!!!! You look mah-ve-lous!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *keaLoha* I began smoking @ 12, but didn't really get into it until I was around 15. I became fully addicted in college around 18 or so &amp; have fought w/the addiction for 10 years. *I feel ya! I started at like 17 (almost 18) and still smoke (I'll quit for a month or so here an there)... my ex smoked and got me started... which was stupid to do b/c I was already out of the "peer pressure" age... most people I know started in early teens... and I started late...



So hard to quit, but I've cut down a lot and smoke the Ultra lights (which everyone tells me are like air compared to what they smoke) so I guess I'm at least on the right track...



*


----------



## destiny (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *I feel ya! I started at like 17 (almost 18) and still smoke (I'll quit for a month or so here an there)... my ex smoked and got me started... which was stupid to do b/c I was already out of the "peer pressure" age... most people I know started in early teens... and I started late...



So hard to quit, but I've cut down a lot and smoke the Ultra lights (which everyone tells me are like air compared to what they smoke) so I guess I'm at least on the right track...



* It's really easy to quit smoeking...I've done it like 100 times!!!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* It's really easy to quit smoeking...I've done it like 100 times!!!



LOL


----------



## Andi (Mar 14, 2005)

wow, you guys came up with some pretty outrageous stuff. I hope I can find some interesting things in my life





1. my younger brother had leukaemia 2 years ago (he has totally recovered by now)

2. I am in looove with American guys. they are just so much hotter and funnier than guys from here. and I adore that accent (especially the southern one)

3. I would actually like to gain a few pounds (seriously *g*). I have to eat like every 2-3 hours b/c I get soo hungry. but I still stay skinny somehow (must be the genes)

4. I spent half a year as an exchange student in the US my junior year. it was the best time of my life (that pretty much explaines #2 I think )

5. I canÂ´t kiss in public. I feel like everybody is watching me. thatÂ´s why several guys I dated thought that I was embarrased to be seen with them


----------



## envymi (Mar 14, 2005)

I'm the same way about kissing in public! Weird huh? My BF gets mad cuz I have problems holding his hand in public too. I don't know why.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 14, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* It's really easy to quit smoeking...I've done it like 100 times!!!



my sociology teacher said to us today, "my student was like, 'i'm not addicted to smoking. i quit for a few months, but started again,' and i'm like, 'THEN YOU DIDN'T QUIT IF YOU'RE STILL DOING IT!'" LOL

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 4. I spent half a year as an exchange student in the US my junior year. it was the best time of my life (that pretty much explaines #2 I think ) where in the US?

Originally Posted by *Arielle* 2. I am in looove with American guys. they are just so much hotter and funnier than guys from here. and I adore that accent (especially the southern one) that's so funny because i don't consider myself having an accent or anyone else in the US. i know we do to people from austria, ireland, UK, whatever, but i never think of us having accents! i hope that makes sense! LOL


----------



## Andi (Mar 14, 2005)

IÂ´ve stayed in Oklahoma. and I also went back to visit 2 times. I love it over there!

and by accent I mean the American English (as compared to British English, which we learn how to pronounce in school.) I think American English is more easy-going (did that make sense?) and itÂ´s much easier for me to "immitate". I wished one day I could get rid of my Austrian accent...although some american guys told me itÂ´s hot


----------



## Jen (Mar 15, 2005)

Great thread idea Jennifer





~been married for 22 years

~hubby was burned over 76% body~~2*~~not expected to live but did





~own 2 homes

~my 18 year old daughter has chronic pancreatitis and this has rocked my world

~did not go to college

~love to shop for mu, jeans, shoes and purses

~rode a horse through my home as a child!

~was run over by a motorcycle and got a compound fx

~was in a motorcycle wreck and crushed my leg/calf muscle---still has a dent in that leg 28 years later

~on my 40th b'day went up in an open cockpit bi-plane and did loops and rolls (I was just the passenger not the pilot!)

~own an airplane


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Arielle* and by accent I mean the American English (as compared to British English, which we learn how to pronounce in school.) I think American English is more easy-going (did that make sense?) and itÂ´s much easier for me to "immitate". I wished one day I could get rid of my Austrian accent...although some american guys told me itÂ´s hot



i know what you meant, but it's just so weird because i don't think of us having an accent LOL

Originally Posted by *LotusGlamGirl* You own 2 homes and an airplane?! Wow



...lol my reaction, too!


----------



## destiny (Mar 15, 2005)

1. I am afraid of sleeping in the dark, if I am alone. Always sleep with dimmed lights and music in the background

2. I love shooting. Picked it up after a horrible assault. Don't own a gun though.

3. I got rid of my TV to devote more attention to reading, especially to meaningful books, and escape the ridiculous world of over-sexual marketing and reality TV. (but love the apprentice



)

4. #3 kind of explains my current addiction to the Internet.





5. I am majoring in Marketing, International Business and German, but would actually like to be a kindergarten teacher.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 15, 2005)

[*]my uncle in croatia is the richest man in that country and has ties around europe. what kinda ties? i don't know and no one will tell me...

[*]i LOVE friends (the show). i have all the seasons on DVD except for 3.

[*]my room's pink and white.

[*]i've been working and buying things for myself since i was 13.

[*]everyone that doesn't know me personally thinks i'm a mean person because i look like i am. even i'll admit that LOL

[*]i can't live without my little personal (with headphones) radio. i've had it since i was 10 and everywhere i go, i have it with me. no, i WILL NOT upgrade to an ipod LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2005)

1. I usually awlays bring my digital camera wherever I go - love taking pictures

2. Wanted to enlist in the Air Force to become a fighter pilot !





3. Still have my Cabbage Patch Dolls &amp; barbies from when I was a kid

4. Want to open up my own salon one day

5. Am obsessed with my computer &amp; anything 'electronic'

6. Can spend over an hour shopping &amp; browsing in office supply stores

7. Am totally impatient...If I get a bug up my @$$ about somthing.. I must run out and get/do it!!

8.I can't make up my mind.. I need at least 2 opinions or someone to tell me what to do/get.


----------



## destiny (Mar 15, 2005)

For me, it was. It is so easy to keep watching TV and fliping through the channels even if nothing is on! Just so addictive! So I figured what the hell. Best thing I ever did. Maybe once I am done with college (soon) I'll get one again.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* For me, it was. It is so easy to keep watching TV and fliping through the channels even if nothing is on! Just so addictive! So I figured what the hell. Best thing I ever did. Maybe once I am done with college (soon) I'll get one again. *See now for me it's my computer! I'm on this thing ALL the time!!! I usually watch tv pretty much on weekends or before I go to bed.... This computer is what I should get rid of! BUT NEVER WILL! Bwahahaha



*


----------



## Laura (Mar 15, 2005)

What a FANTASTIC thread. I've just spend the last 20 minutes reading it in amazement. We have some bunch of FABULOUS girls on here (plus Tony of course!)

Ok let me think about the things you probably didn't know about me

1. I'm always trying to lose weight but i never really succeed because whatever weight i lose, i gain again at the weekends.

2. I dropped out of college after 3 months &amp; never went back. I did a secretarial course thing &amp; then did a training course in my last job so i'm not really qualified as anything (which i'm a bit pi$$ed off at but i hope to qualify as something in the future!)

3. I'm a TV addict. UK soaps in particular! I watch Emmerdale, Corrie &amp; Easties all the time. I also complain about reality TV but love watching it!

4. I'm a food lover. I'd try everything once

5. I'd love to be a MA for a cosmetics company some day

6. I have Asthma (it was chronic as a child but i only have attacks every few weeks now)

7. I don't really drink alcohol that much anymore. I'm sick of the whole pub scene in Ireland at the moment. I'd prefer to save my money &amp; spend it on cosmetics!

8. I was a HUGE westlife fan up until they released their album Turnaround!

9. MuT is my 2nd home! I spend more time on here talking to you guys than i do my own family but i suppose that's something ye figured out already!

10. I was in a car crash about 6 years ago. Found out afterwards the guy that was driving was high on drugs (he was a friend of a friend of a friend). Was rushed to hospital with 2 other occupants but i only had cuts &amp; grazes and was in shock. Thankfully nobody was seriously injured considering it was a very bad crash.

Ok, so im after reading over all my points and they are ALL so boring compared to everyone elses!


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Shame Laurz, Turnaround is the best alb IMO!! x *Apparently Lau just did a 'turnaround' on liking them... lol






*


----------



## Liz (Mar 15, 2005)

1. I'm a college drop out. I hate school. Mostly because I don't know what I want to do with my life.

2. I don't work, which connects to #1 (not knowing what I want to do in life), but I don't have to work (my bf takes care of me &lt;3 )

3. My parents are going through a divorce.

4. I love cheerleading. Cheered for 5 years and would like to be a coach. I would do it now, but there isn't a all-star squad for people my age around my area.

5. I was into drugs, but have been clean for more than a year. BIG pothead and smoked ciggs (but only for a few months) and quit cold turkey when I met my bf. (I had one cigg when I found out my parents were seperated and felt bad when I did)

6. Was engaged at 18 too! lol. Broke that off a year later. lol

7. I'm a really really shy person in real life. Which is why I do a lot of things online. In HS, people probably thought I was a witch because I was a cheerleader and was kind of quiet. You know how everyone thinks cheerleaders are witches. lol. But I swear I'm super nice. That's one of my best qualities





8. I don't have any friends in my new town, and I've been here for a year because of #1, 2, and 7. I don't go out only to the gym and to go shopping.

9. I would love to be a MA, but I don't want to work at Macy's for the rest of my life. I don't live in a big city, so there aren't like movie stars or singers to do makeup on if I wanted to. lol.

whew... that was long. hehe


----------



## Liz (Mar 15, 2005)

Originally Posted by *envymi* 5. I spent my Xmas vacation when I was 18 in a tribal village in Kenya. I was there to help build a hospital with a few staff members from my HS wow. you've done a lot of stuff with your high school. i'm from the bay area too, what part are you from?


----------



## Jen (Mar 15, 2005)

I am so loving reading about everyone! Keep 'em coming!


----------



## keaLoha (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *destiny* 2. I love shooting. Picked it up after a horrible assault. Don't own a gun though. Thinking about trying this to overcome my fear of guns (see #1 in my original post).

Originally Posted by *destiny* 3. I got rid of my TV to devote more attention to reading, especially to meaningful books, and escape the ridiculous world of over-sexual marketing and reality TV. (but love the apprentice



) Am really contemplating this. I love several shows on TV, but realized that it occupies WAY too much time when I could be reading or learning something like Spanish, sign language or knitting.


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 16, 2005)

Geez, here goes (mini novel)

-I was once in love with a girl

-I've worked on a movie set with Renee Zellweger and Chris O'Donnell because I was at one time an "actress"

-I had a modeling gig with Maxim magazine

-I'm a published poet

-I'm related to Princess Diana

-I've seen a ghost(s)?

-I dated two men who claimed they were abducted by aliens (were very serious about it)

-I've been proposed to four times, engaged once

-I've lost and gained 80 pounds twice

-I don't have a driver's license

-I have been in college for 10 years

-I own one pair of jeans

-I designed a porn website

-Gwen Stefani sang happy birthday to me on stage

-I've met Marilyn Manson 3 times and I've been a fan for 10 years.

-Someone thought Amber Valetta (supermodel) was me and said " Hey, Krista!" She looked puzzled. Weird story.

-I've been attacked by dogs 4 times and have scars on my face.

-I've been in many car accidents as a passenger. My best friend crashed through my neighbor's front yard and up on their porch, and later on my other friend hit that same neighbor's car in a parking lot.

-The day my friend drove off a cliff was the day I was sick and couldn't go hang out with her. (she's okay now, but I would have died if I was in the car)

-I've been in trouble 4 times with a law for beating up my boyfriend. (ex now)


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2005)

Oh wow Scarlette, you have some nice things that had happened to you.

Can I ask some questions?

How are you related to Princess Diana

What porn website?

Tell us about Gwen Stephani's singing to you





Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 

Geez, here goes (mini novel)
-I was once in love with a girl

-I've worked on a movie set with Renee Zellweger and Chris O'Donnell because I was at one time an "actress"

-I had a modeling gig with Maxim magazine

-I'm a published poet

-I'm related to Princess Diana

-I've seen a ghost(s)?

-I dated two men who claimed they were abducted by aliens (were very serious about it)

-I've been proposed to four times, engaged once

-I've lost and gained 80 pounds twice

-I don't have a driver's license

-I have been in college for 10 years

-I own one pair of jeans

-I designed a porn website

-Gwen Stefani sang happy birthday to me on stage

-I've met Marilyn Manson 3 times and I've been a fan for 10 years.

-Someone thought Amber Valetta (supermodel) was me and said " Hey, Krista!" She looked puzzled. Weird story.

-I've been attacked by dogs 4 times and have scars on my face.

-I've been in many car accidents as a passenger. My best friend crashed through my neighbor's front yard and up on their porch, and later on my other friend hit that same neighbor's car in a parking lot.

-The day my friend drove off a cliff was the day I was sick and couldn't go hang out with her. (she's okay now, but I would have died if I was in the car)

-I've been in trouble 4 times with a law for beating up my boyfriend. (ex now)


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* Oh wow Scarlette, you have some nice things that had happened to you. 
Can I ask some questions?

How are you related to Princess Diana

What porn website?

Tell us about Gwen Stephani's singing to you

screw that, tony. i wanna know about the ghosts LOL


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2005)

LOL! heheh ok that too!





Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 

screw that, tony. i wanna know about the ghosts LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* screw that, tony. i wanna know about the ghosts LOL * I wanna know about the ghosts too!!! You ARE my twin! lol



*


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* * I wanna know about the ghosts too!!! You ARE my twin! lol



* LOL!
scarlette, do tell


----------



## Scarlette (Mar 16, 2005)

:::Can I ask some questions?

How are you related to Princess Diana

What porn website?

Tell us about Gwen Stephani's singing to you::

AND the ghosts

hahaha ok! This is kinda funny though:

Ok, my uncle is really into genelogy (sp?) and he did some research years ago and found out we were related to Winston Churchill and somehow he's related to Princess Diana. He knows the details, but it was our excitment last Christmas when he found that out. I don't know if it's accurate, he's always right about this stuff, but either way I don't want to find out that I'm not because it will kill my buzz. haha!

The porn website. Well, I bought the rights to 1,000 hardcore porno photographs for a porno website that I was going to build and "sell" myself to pay for college. The cost for the photos, webspace, domain, all of that added up and it was totally time consuming. Most porn websites have OVER 1,000 pictures, and I couldn't afford to buy anymore! It's basically something you have to partner up with someone, or save up money for.. it's expensive! So I totally trashed the site, only making about 500 bucks in two years. My ex boyfriend also tried helping out by pretending to be one of the "hot babes" on the site! Poor guy, he went on AIM and was typing sexy things to men all day long. I think he needed therapy afterwards. haha

The Gwen thing. I had a friend named Kelly who was in the opening band for the U2 / No Doubt tour a few years back, I am not a great friend, I can't even recall the band's name. She toured with Gwen and they became friends and such. Kelly called me one night and said that Gwen wanted to mess around on AIM with me and she did for a little while, I still have that convo saved on my laptop somewhere. I called Kelly's cell one night and Gwen's voice was on her voicemail.. it was so cute! I told Kelly my birthday was coming up and she said that she told Gwen and she would be willing to sing happy birthday to me at a show out in Utah. UTAH? I am in California! But anyway, day of my birthday, Kelly called, I was OUT.. like passed out, probably, drunk, and she said on my voicemail that Gwen had sang to me at the end of her set and that it was really cute. I was pissed that kelly didn't leave Gwen singing ON my voicemail or something like that, and I still can't find a video for that show. Kelly then asked me to go to the San Jose show to meet Gwen and I got the flu and my parents were screaming at me and made me stay home. ::sigh:: It's another one of those things where you aren't sure, like the Princess Diana thing, but I know that Kelly toured with No Doubt, so there's almost "No Doubt" that it's all true, but I still have to be a little bit skeptical since there's NO RECORDED EVIDENCE! haha Maybe I will have my uncle check into it for me.

Ghosts.. ahhh lovely things. My friend claimed to have a haunted house, so I told her to have a slumber party and we could hold a seance. haha. My BIG ideas. A series of events happened that night, particularly the spinning knob of the radio, that was crazy. There were about 6 girls in the room who all saw the radio changing stations and the knob spinning, so I knew it wasn't just me imagining that! I heard voices in the bathroom, like the voice of an old man and then found out an old man died in the bathtub at the house before the family moved in. (How did the family find that out!?) I guess neighbors like to gossip about stuff like that. "Hey, did ya know old man Withers died in your bathtub before you moved in?" yeah.. nice to know! So anyway, the next time ghostly stuff happened is when my ex boyfriend and I saw a glowing orb flying around the room one night, we both saw it at the same time, not sure exactly what it was, but it looked very strange and after seeing that we experienced some really weird events. One night we both woke up to find the computer turning on and off with weird noises coming out of the speakers. We ran downstairs to get away from it and we heard the electric garage door opening and closing non-stop and I screamed out STOP IT!!! and it stopped suddenly. A week later, my ex's mom saw a coffee cup make a figure eight across the table and land where it started. She then believed us and started freaking out, she thought it was her dead husband, and it's possible he was trying to tell them something.


----------



## Laura (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* She better bloody do a reverse Turnaround then!! x




PMSL! I love their Allow Us To Be Frank album so i kinda have turnaround again!!


----------



## Geek (Mar 16, 2005)

How cool your stories are! LoL. The reason I wanted to ask about Gwen Stephani is cuz I used to know like 6 people who went to Laora high school in Anahiem who knew her well and still do I think

Excellent!





Originally Posted by *Scarlette* 

:::Can I ask some questions?How are you related to Princess Diana

What porn website?

Tell us about Gwen Stephani's singing to you::

AND the ghosts

hahaha ok! This is kinda funny though:

Ok, my uncle is really into genelogy (sp?) and he did some research years ago and found out we were related to Winston Churchill and somehow he's related to Princess Diana. He knows the details, but it was our excitment last Christmas when he found that out. I don't know if it's accurate, he's always right about this stuff, but either way I don't want to find out that I'm not because it will kill my buzz. haha!

The porn website. Well, I bought the rights to 1,000 hardcore porno photographs for a porno website that I was going to build and "sell" myself to pay for college. The cost for the photos, webspace, domain, all of that added up and it was totally time consuming. Most porn websites have OVER 1,000 pictures, and I couldn't afford to buy anymore! It's basically something you have to partner up with someone, or save up money for.. it's expensive! So I totally trashed the site, only making about 500 bucks in two years. My ex boyfriend also tried helping out by pretending to be one of the "hot babes" on the site! Poor guy, he went on AIM and was typing sexy things to men all day long. I think he needed therapy afterwards. haha

The Gwen thing. I had a friend named Kelly who was in the opening band for the U2 / No Doubt tour a few years back, I am not a great friend, I can't even recall the band's name. She toured with Gwen and they became friends and such. Kelly called me one night and said that Gwen wanted to mess around on AIM with me and she did for a little while, I still have that convo saved on my laptop somewhere. I called Kelly's cell one night and Gwen's voice was on her voicemail.. it was so cute! I told Kelly my birthday was coming up and she said that she told Gwen and she would be willing to sing happy birthday to me at a show out in Utah. UTAH? I am in California! But anyway, day of my birthday, Kelly called, I was OUT.. like passed out, probably, drunk, and she said on my voicemail that Gwen had sang to me at the end of her set and that it was really cute. I was pissed that kelly didn't leave Gwen singing ON my voicemail or something like that, and I still can't find a video for that show. Kelly then asked me to go to the San Jose show to meet Gwen and I got the flu and my parents were screaming at me and made me stay home. ::sigh:: It's another one of those things where you aren't sure, like the Princess Diana thing, but I know that Kelly toured with No Doubt, so there's almost "No Doubt" that it's all true, but I still have to be a little bit skeptical since there's NO RECORDED EVIDENCE! haha Maybe I will have my uncle check into it for me.

Ghosts.. ahhh lovely things. My friend claimed to have a haunted house, so I told her to have a slumber party and we could hold a seance. haha. My BIG ideas. A series of events happened that night, particularly the spinning knob of the radio, that was crazy. There were about 6 girls in the room who all saw the radio changing stations and the knob spinning, so I knew it wasn't just me imagining that! I heard voices in the bathroom, like the voice of an old man and then found out an old man died in the bathtub at the house before the family moved in. (How did the family find that out!?) I guess neighbors like to gossip about stuff like that. "Hey, did ya know old man Withers died in your bathtub before you moved in?" yeah.. nice to know! So anyway, the next time ghostly stuff happened is when my ex boyfriend and I saw a glowing orb flying around the room one night, we both saw it at the same time, not sure exactly what it was, but it looked very strange and after seeing that we experienced some really weird events. One night we both woke up to find the computer turning on and off with weird noises coming out of the speakers. We ran downstairs to get away from it and we heard the electric garage door opening and closing non-stop and I screamed out STOP IT!!! and it stopped suddenly. A week later, my ex's mom saw a coffee cup make a figure eight across the table and land where it started. She then believed us and started freaking out, she thought it was her dead husband, and it's possible he was trying to tell them something.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* PMSL! I love their Allow Us To Be Frank album so i kinda have turnaround again!! *You're spinning like a top with all your turnarounds!



*


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 16, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* How cool your stories are! LoL. The reason I wanted to ask about Gwen Stephani is cuz I used to know like 6 people who went to Laora high school in Anahiem who knew her well and still do I think
Excellent!

*Yeah Krista, those are great! Unfortunately my life isn't as interesting! LOL



*


----------



## Laura (Mar 16, 2005)

No i don't! My sis borrowed it from a friend &amp; i listened to it once.. Can you get me a "free" copy?? If not, its cool!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

100th post in this thread! woohoo! i wonder if there's a thread this long on here.

anyway, scarlette, thanks for telling us those stories! i enjoyed them





1. i just walked in fordham rd. and it's 11 PM. for those of you who don't know where fordham rd. is, it's in practically the worst part of the bronx and there were so many guys up against a wall being arrested, so i'm at least a little glad those cops caught them before i was there LOL

2. i'm addicted to coffee. 1 sugar, light with french vanilla/hazelnut creamer is my life





3. i am in LOVE with my new bag.

4. i can be a very jealous person, which i hate.

5. i was born in manhattan in a hospital where it has a very popular mental institute (bellevue). no one believes me when i tell them i was actually born in the HOSPITAL LOL

6. i cry easily when i hear about sad things.


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* 100th post in this thread! woohoo! i wonder if there's a thread this long on here.
anyway, scarlette, thanks for telling us those stories! i enjoyed them





1. i just walked in fordham rd. and it's 11 PM. for those of you who don't know where fordham rd. is, it's in practically the worst part of the bronx and there were so many guys up against a wall being arrested, so i'm at least a little glad those cops caught them before i was there LOL

*Probably the EasyStraight thread!! LOL ANd I didn't know there was a "worst section" in the Bronx!



I thought it all went to hell...?



*


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* *I didn't know there was a "worst section" in the Bronx!



I thought it all went to hell...?



* oh, yeah, it did, but that's the worst. the neighborhood i used to live in wasn't all that bad whenever i walked out at night, but this, i was shaking and i'm a tough girl LOL


----------



## NYAngel98 (Mar 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* oh, yeah, it did, but that's the worst. the neighborhood i used to live in wasn't all that bad whenever i walked out at night, but this, i was shaking and i'm a tough girl LOL So then what the heck are ya' out walking around the bronx at 11pm for!?!?! LOL You're crazy!


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 17, 2005)

Originally Posted by *NYAngel98* So then what the heck are ya' out walking around the bronx at 11pm for!?!?! LOL You're crazy!



LOL had to take the subway and then walk to metro north station. trust me, NEVER AGAIN!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 17, 2005)

Other things that you didn't know about me:

1. I am very good towards other people but tend not to be too good to myself.

2. I have 38 cousins (and that is just on my mom's side).

3. I have met a few famous people (Macy Gray, Six Pence Non The Richter, couple of Real World/Road Rules alumni)

4. I love to gamble

5. I am hoping to pursue my MBA in the fall.

6. I have no idea what I want out of life (career wise).


----------



## melzie_fire (Mar 18, 2005)

Fun thread! I wrote a long one a second ago with long, drawn out topics then chickened out and decided to shorten it, lol. I didn't want to be the lone rambler when everybody else's is short n' sweet.



Anyway, here goes....

1. I am an only child.

2. One of my proudest accomplishments is being the only fifth grader at my school to make a perfect score on all four sections of our state's assessment test. Seriously, to this day I am proud of that! LOL Not even our future valedictorian made perfect scores! *buffs fingernails on shirt*





3. I got my BA in Mass Communication with an emphasis in print media and spent three years working as a newspaper reporter. It was a fun job... but I got burned out, so now I'm "taking it easy" and working as a substitute teacher for now.

4. I met Sam Donaldson (you know, the anchorman/reporter?) and he was actually pretty funny and very nice.





5. I saw Matthew McConaughey at a bar but was too chicken to go say hi to him. LOSER!! (me, not him, lol!)

6. I would love to go to Chicago and stalk John Cusack one of these days.


----------



## Liz (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* 5. I saw Matthew McConaughey at a bar but was too chicken to go say hi to him. LOSER!! (me, not him, lol!)

OMG! I LOVE him! He is my celebrity crush along with Vin Diesel. *sigh* I would have jumped his bones. lol


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *melzie_fire* I wrote a long one a second ago with long, drawn out topics then chickened out and decided to shorten it, lol. I didn't want to be the lone rambler when everybody else's is short n' sweet. write out as many as you'd like! i love reading everybody's and get sad when it's over LOL


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Trisha* Sure thing! PM your deets again Laurz!! (i think i'll put them in my address book this time - if thats OK!)
And I forgot an interesting fact about me (LOL - it may only interest Laura, but she already knows!)

I have met Westlife 3 times and looked after them (fetched food &amp; drink etc!!) when they did signings where I used to work! Their old chaperone knew me by name and out me on the guestlist each time they toured (up until he left).

3 times? You lucky monkey! I saw them in their cars leaving a concert in Dublin about 2 years ago &amp; Nicky opened the window &amp; waved, i nearly died of heart failure. I think i realised then that i had to stop obsessing over them!!! Would love to take you up on that offer of the Turnaround CD though! Will PM you this evening


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 18, 2005)

oh, my god, trisha, laura, westlife. the ones that sing SWEAR IT ALL OVER AGAIN? oh, my god! they were SO popular when i was in like, 5th grade, 7 years ago! THEY'RE STILL AROUND?! are they popular in europe or something? i remember my best friend and i were music fanatics and one day, she was like, "have you heard westlife's new song?!" and i'm like, "WHO?" and then i downloaded it and LOVED it! is that the group you're talking about?


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2005)

Ya Jennifer! That's them.. They're HUGE in Europe (and they're all from Ireland!).. Swear it Again was probably released about 6/7 years ago now. Trish will have more info coz she's a huge fan. The pics in her sig are of Mark from Westlife! They tried to crack the US market a few times but unfortunately they never made it


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 18, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Laura* Ya Jennifer! That's them.. They're HUGE in Europe (and they're all from Ireland!).. Swear it Again was probably released about 6/7 years ago now. Trish will have more info coz she's a huge fan. The pics in her sig are of Mark from Westlife! They tried to crack the US market a few times but unfortunately they never made it



that's so funny. when i saw you 2 talking about them, i'm like, who's that? it can't be THAT old group that never made it...
LOL


----------



## Laura (Mar 18, 2005)

Yup, thats them alright!! They're pretty big over here (in the POP music scene anyway).


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 18, 2005)

I have another factoid:

I can tune out almost anyone. I mean that I can stop listenting to anyone no matter how loud they speak, but if they yell, well, that's a different story. I think I have spent a lot of my 20's tuning out teachers, bf, some friends, and so on. Hell, I even tune out interviewers. Does anyone think I have adult ADD?


----------



## tylda1969 (Mar 28, 2005)

I've been thinking about this one but I don't think I have anything too interesting, but here goes...................

1. I have terrible road rage.

2. I'm pro choice.

3. I love to go riding on the Harley with my husband on the weekends.

4. I have 2 kids which I love to death.

5. I love to work on my wood projects and go antiquing.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 28, 2005)

It's all interesting tylda! I have road rage too... pretty minor now but when I first got my license, I would be yelling and cussing the entire time. LOL!





Originally Posted by *tylda1969* I've been thinking about this one but I don't think I have anything too interesting, but here goes...................
1. I have terrible road rage.

2. I'm pro choice.

3. I love to go riding on the Harley with my husband on the weekends.

4. I have 2 kids which I love to death.

5. I love to work on my wood projects and go antiquing.


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 28, 2005)

- I've never had a cup of coffee or a can of soda.

- I once ran into Elijah Wood (literally -- we smacked into each other, lol!)

- One of my best friends &amp; I have known each other for 23 years.

- I joined a Christian organization in college to discover that it was basically a cult. I used to be religious, and now I'm just spiritual really. Still getting over that whole experience... sigh...

- I had surgery 2 years ago to remove an ovarian cyst the size of a golf ball.


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* - I joined a Christian organization in college to discover that it was basically a cult. I used to be religious, and now I'm just spiritual really. Still getting over that whole experience... sigh...- I had surgery 2 years ago to remove an ovarian cyst the size of a golf ball.

Both of these happened to me too. I was going to join this church (that shall remain nameless) and OMG, it was a freakin' cult. Also, 3 yrs ago I had a cyst the size of an orange removed too. I have PCOS (policystic ovarion syndrome) and let me tell you all, it sucks!


----------



## Marisol (Mar 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* - I've never had a cup of coffee or a can of soda. Can I ask why? I have never heard of such thing.


----------



## Geek (Mar 28, 2005)

No Coffee or SODA??? Can I ask why not?





Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* 

- I've never had a cup of coffee or a can of soda. - I once ran into Elijah Wood (literally -- we smacked into each other, lol!)

- One of my best friends &amp; I have known each other for 23 years.

- I joined a Christian organization in college to discover that it was basically a cult. I used to be religious, and now I'm just spiritual really. Still getting over that whole experience... sigh...

- I had surgery 2 years ago to remove an ovarian cyst the size of a golf ball.


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 28, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Mariposa* Both of these happened to me too. I was going to join this church (that shall remain nameless) and OMG, it was a freakin' cult. Also, 3 yrs ago I had a cyst the size of an orange removed too. I have PCOS (policystic ovarion syndrome) and let me tell you all, it sucks! Wow Marisol, we have more in common than I thought! We'll have to commiserate over cults sometime via PM. 
My family doctor &amp; gynecologist have been in debate whether or not I have actually have PCO, but at least I haven't had any problems since my surgery. The cyst was benign, thank God, but man, that was the most pain I've ever been in my LIFE. It torqued inside, twisting my ovary around. I actually saw the gyno today, and he told me that everything looks good, so I'm VERY happy. I hope you are healthy right now!

As for the soda and coffee thing



... I absolutely hate carbonation, which is why I've never had soda. I've had rum &amp; coke before, but I've never actually consumed a can of soda. Carbonation has this burning sensation to me, lol! And coffee... I'm one of those rare people who doesn't even like the SMELL of it. And if something smells bad to me, I won't touch it. Basically, all I drink is water, orange juice, apple juice and the occasional milkshake.


----------



## Never2muchMU (Mar 29, 2005)

Wow!! That's all.... just... WOW!!!





Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* - I've never had a cup of coffee or a can of soda.


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Never2muchMU* Wow!! That's all.... just... WOW!!!



Teehee...


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 29, 2005)

Hm, I don't have a lot of good stories but here are a few random things:

- My favorite book and movie(s) is Lord of the Rings

- I like some other sci-fi stuff (Star Wars, Matrix) but don't have time to watch much sci-fi TV

- I went to a Christian undergraduate college (makes me sad to hear you girls think your Christian organizations were a "cult"; I've only had positive experiences!)

- I am a true girly geek: Two of my favorite shows are Inuyasha (a Japanese anime) and TLC's "What Not to Wear"!





- Even though I'm a self-proclaimed geek I also love art; I did lots of painting and drawing in high school.

- I ran track in high school (the 2-mile) but now my only excersize is walking to class!

- I was super-shy in high school and got A's in all my classes -- hence I was stereotyped as a "nerd"! (I'm much less shy now though!)

- I had practically no interest in fashion and makeup in high school (which probably contributed to my nerdiness!), but I've gradually become more interested, especially in the last 2 years.

- I've never drank alcohol, smoked, or drank (unflavored) coffee -- they all smell yukky to me





- I graduate in December! After that I want to work for a few years, then have kids and be a stay-at-home mom -- makes me wonder if I'll be wasting all this education! (Of course I would never have met my husband if I didn't go to grad school



)

- I married the second man I ever dated (well, the third if you count a silly little "let's hold hands and say we are dating" thing that lasted for 2 weeks in high school! lol)

- Random facts about my husband: He has a Southern accent and LOVES Star Wars (we have a small collection of Star Wars action figures in our apartment!) and is a huge movie buff!


----------



## Joyeuux (Mar 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *girl_geek* - I went to a Christian undergraduate college (makes me sad to hear you girls think your Christian organizations were a "cult"; I've only had positive experiences!) I'm glad that you've only had positive experiences! I've been with other Christian groups that were wonderful &amp; nuturing. I've seen the whole spectrum of Christianity and that group (I don't want to name it outright) was something I wanted NO part of, once I realized what they were all about: manipulation, guilt and control. It was a very difficult and hurtful experience to go through. So whenever I do feel that the time is right to go back to church, I'm going to look for a very chill, open and meditative community, free of pressure.


----------



## Marie-Line (Mar 29, 2005)

1 - I always wanted to go to the beach on summer during the daylight... I'm allergic to the sun and the summer I live during the night.

2 - I love the smelling of the subbstations of Paris "le mÃ©tro de Paris".

3 - I drink 3 or 4 cup of cafÃ© (coffee) everyday. (if a coffee is good, you put coffee on you spoon and you don't have to see the bottom of it!) lol. black coffee, italian or french.

4 - I passed a lot of time in hospitals when I was young, because I was always ill.

5 - I love to eat cheese at the begining of the diner to help me to be hungry!!! lol

6 - my grand father was "guÃ©rrisseur" in Britany, he cured only with his hands.

lol, that's ok for instance!


----------



## girl_geek (Mar 29, 2005)

Originally Posted by *Joyeuux* I'm glad that you've only had positive experiences! I've been with other Christian groups that were wonderful &amp; nuturing. I've seen the whole spectrum of Christianity and that group (I don't want to name it outright) was something I wanted NO part of, once I realized what they were all about: manipulation, guilt and control. It was a very difficult and hurtful experience to go through. So whenever I do feel that the time is right to go back to church, I'm going to look for a very chill, open and meditative community, free of pressure. I can see what you mean though -- part of Christianity is recognizing that you are a sinner and confessing to God, but some groups will really shove it down your throat and ignore other aspects of Christianity! I do remember our school putting a lot of pressure on the students to participate in school-sponsered mission trips -- that was probably the only time I've really experienced a group trying to put you on a guilt trip! But I can see how it could happen!
But there are a wide variety of churches out there, so I hope someday you can find one you like! We really enjoy the church we've been going to lately -- it's more contemporary (more contemporary music, more casual dress) and the sermons are all very practical things that you can apply to your life, instead of more theological messages. We don't even have an "invitation" at the end where they ask people to come forward like most churches I've been to; we just have cards you can put in the offering plate and they'll have someone call you if you want to learn more. Plus the atmosphere is very friendly (I think)! While I haven't been to a really "controlling" church, I have been to some that were very formal and didn't seem to care about you, and that's no fun either! A bad church can definitely be a bad experience and I'm sorry that that group hurt you so much!


----------



## envymi (Mar 30, 2005)

I love guns and shooting too, I used to go to the shooting range all the time. And I've only slept with black men(in my personal life-I never count work)

And I was a pretty big slut in college.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 30, 2005)

OT, but I think it's wrong to label women as "sluts" when men go around doing everything that will have them and they're called "studs." So I go around calling my permiscuous male friends, "sluts," just to even up the score.


----------



## Geek (Mar 30, 2005)

OoOOooOO some controversy!!! go go go go go





Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

OT, but I think it's wrong to label women as "sluts" when men go around doing everything that will have them and they're called "studs." So I go around calling my permiscuous male friends, "sluts," just to even up the score.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 30, 2005)

LOL! You're getting too excited, I think.



It's just that I have friends that are more permiscuous than others but so what? If they're safe, what's the prob, right? They're adults. Why label it?





Well... then there is those who are self-destructive, but that's another thing and I don't know much about it.

Originally Posted by *Tony(admin)* OoOOooOO some controversy!!! go go go go go


----------



## Andi (Mar 30, 2005)

Originally Posted by *wongy74* OT, but I think it's wrong to label women as "sluts" when men go around doing everything that will have them and they're called "studs." So I go around calling my permiscuous male friends, "sluts," just to even up the score.



HOORAY!!!! we share the same opinion. I donÂ´t call my male friends "sluts", but I wouldnÂ´t call a girl one either. I have never labelled anyone as a slut. I would just say some people like to have different partners and others are more the relationship-type. anyone should be able to have the (sex-) life he/she wants without being judged.


----------



## wongy74 (Mar 30, 2005)

I only call my male friends sluts if they use that word against women.



It's more retaliatory that judging them- only friends though! Other people wouldn't "get" it.

Originally Posted by *Arielle* HOORAY!!!! we share the same opinion. I donÂ´t call my male friends "sluts", but I wouldnÂ´t call a girl one either. I have never labelled anyone as a slut. I would just say some people like to have different partners and others are more the relationship-type. anyone should be able to have the (sex-) life he/she wants without being judged.


----------



## Geek (Mar 30, 2005)

Nah, not too excited, Jess, only fooling around





Originally Posted by *wongy74* 

LOL! You're getting too excited, I think.




It's just that I have friends that are more permiscuous than others but so what? If they're safe, what's the prob, right? They're adults. Why label it?




Well... then there is those who are self-destructive, but that's another thing and I don't know much about it.


----------



## Violet (Mar 30, 2005)

1. I am incredibly stubborn (I'm a Taurean, what do you expect. lol)

2. I have CRAZY dreams every night. Waaaay too much imagination. I'm a deep thinker.

3. I love to party.

4. I am a clean freak. I won't even drink from a mug that has a crack in it because I've heard it can harbour bacteria. I wash my hands constantly. lol

5. I strongly believe in an after-life but religion is not my thing at all.


----------



## Jennifer (Mar 30, 2005)

i can't wait to get a haircut. i'm taking biotin supplements and my hair's growing like crazy and it's annoying because everything's so uneven! 
6th-9th grade i was sexually abused by older guys in my school. 
because of that, i'm very weird around guys, including my brother sadly. 
i can't live without my hair straightener. 
a year ago, when i lost 35 lbs., i still couldn't fit into size 13 jeans, even though i wasn't overweight/chubby. DAMN THIGHS



so i cried in my dressing room when i went to buy new clothes since i started my diet




i love coffee and have at least 2 medium dunkin' donuts cup-sized amounts.


----------

